# Hi. My Name is Doug



## Guest (Mar 9, 2011)

I wondered where my 2,000th post would come from. Actually, I think it's my 1,800th post because I was gifted 200 posts during a server reconfiguration, but who cares about mere technicalities?

Anyway, I just realised that I never introduced myself to the forum. How rude! So here goes...

My name is Doug Short, I am 36 years old. I hail from Cumbria originally. I own a 2005/05 Mk1 Audi TT Quattro Sport which I bought second hand in January 2009 with 11,000 miles on the clock. Our other family car is a 2005/54 Toyota Corolla T3 2.0 D4-D. I would like to change it next year for a small to medium-sized lifestyle SUV such as Skoda Yeti, Subaru Forester boxer diesel or VW Touareg. My ideal garage would be a 3.2 V6 TT roadster, an Audi S4 4.2 V8 avant and a 1980s Mercedes W123 saloon or estate.

I have a BSc in chemistry from Durham University (1995) and a PhD in nitrogen oxide chemistry from St Andrews University (1999). I have worked in the UK nuclear industry for 11 years, starting my career at Calder Hall nuclear power station on the Sellafield site in Cumbria as a Plant Performance Officer carrying out condition monitoring (vibration analysis) and safety case support work. I moved to Chapelcross nuclear power station at Annan, Dumfriesshire in 2005 where I was a Reactor Physicist (Safety Case and Fuel/Isotope Management). I moved to British Energy (now part of EDF Energy Existing Nuclear division) in 2007 to take up a post as a Shift Operations Engineer at Torness nuclear power station. This job currently involves the authorisation to operate the reactor control desk and at the time of writing currently engaged in training for the Senior Authorised Person (Electrical & Mechanical) SAP(E&M) + Plant Engineer module.

I have been married to Jane for four years (together 11 years) and we have a demanding and lovely 16 month old son called Ben.

I have a general interest in engineering from electrical, mechanical, automotive, etc. I am looking forward to joining in many interesting posts on the forum.

If you see me around, please be welcoming to me. I am a generally friendly, regular guy.

Doug

An old(ish) pic of me taken on Pillar in the Lakes if memory serves.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Doug, welcome to the forum, and don't forget to join the TTOC

..............oh you have already :lol:


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice car the qs mate, don't go moddin it though, save your cash!

Oh....too late


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Doug, Career similar to me then 33+ years with CEGB/National Power, 500MW Unit Operator,Team Leader & SAP Electrical.
Retired 16 years ago, just the right age to take the money & pension.   
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

2000 post you need to get a life Doug :lol: :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh Hi Doug, welcome  to the forum even though I have read your posts :lol: and nice post about yourself 8)


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

SAP approved E+I, giz a job.
Steve


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi Doug 

Do you glow in the dark :wink: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Morning and welcome Doug


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Doug, Career similar to me then 33+ years with CEGB/National Power, 500MW Unit Operator,Team Leader & SAP Electrical.
> Retired 16 years ago, just the right age to take the money & pension.
> Hoggy.


Top man the HOGSTER! I saw so many people get paid off with handsome terms from BNFL in 'right-sizing' schemes that they usually give a silly euphemism to like 'Fast Forward'. They get a £100,000 lump sum, pay off the mortgage and then come back after a few months luxurious round the world cruise as agency supplied workers doing approximately the same job! and who could blame them...

I might well have another 29 years to work. What a scary thought. I'd like to go early though, but we'll have to see what happens... When I think of it that way and the salary I'm on now, those extra years bumming around university earning £6,000 pale into insignificance.

I think it's interesting to know people's backgrounds so you can tell whether you're dealing with guessers/bodgers or people who have some claim to know what they're talking about. Scientists and engineers speak and understand the same language. There are a good number of interesting and knowledgeable folks on here.

Doug


----------



## everton5 (Dec 15, 2010)

hi doug and a welcome from wales [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Some people will post anything to up their count :lol:


----------

